# fable-TLC  Alterung umkehren???



## redcrush (4. Oktober 2005)

tja,ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr,die hart erkämpften exp in meine fertigleiten/fähigkeiten zu investieren.denn so langsam entwickelt sich mein char in einen greis.und eigentlich will ich nicht unbeding mit 'nem alten mann spielen.bin jetzt schon irgendetwas um die 40.und eigentlich hab ich noch nicht all zuviel erledigt.nur rumgelaufen,nebenquest erfüllt,gekämpft,exp gesammelt.ich befürchte schon,wenn ich dann den hauptquests folge ist mein char alt und grau.gibt es 'ne möglichkeit mit einer guten gesinnung wieder jünger zu werden,und wenn es geht ohne gleich mio's an goldstk zu zahlen die ich eh nicht habe???und hat ein alter char irgendwelche nachteile,z.b. langsamer ,schwächer,wie auch immer???die bedienungsanleitung gibt zu dem thema leider nicht viel her (eigentlich nichts).
und bei der gelegenheit frage ich gleich nochmal,wozu zu die ehefrauen gut sind.bringen die mir was?


----------



## Blackout (4. Oktober 2005)

Bis auf den Tempel ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt die Alterung umzukehren. Der einzige Nachteil dadurch ist ja nur, das du ne Menge Kohle dafür raushauen musst.

Ehefrauen sind dafür da um dir Sachen zu schenken oder um mit dir zu schlafen 

Zum Thema geschenke, nimm deine Ehefrau, dräng sie in eine Ecke wo sie nicht mehr rauskommt und warte, nach kurzer Zeit schenkt sie dir dann Items wo einige Nette Sachen bei rauskommen können!


Ansonsten empfehle ich dir diese Seite hier -> Lionsource

Da findest du alles Wissenswerte.


----------



## redcrush (4. Oktober 2005)

Blackout am 04.10.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den Tempel ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt die Alterung umzukehren. Der einzige Nachteil dadurch ist ja nur, das du ne Menge Kohle dafür raushauen musst.
> 
> Ehefrauen sind dafür da um dir Sachen zu schenken oder um mit dir zu schlafen
> 
> ...


welcher tempel und wo ist er (hab noch nicht auf die seite geschaut).hab ich auch schon gehört,dass ehe frauen was schenken.wusste aber nicht,dass ich sie in eine ecke drängen muss.versuch ich mal.aber schlafen wollte sie (die eine die ich habe) noch nicht mit mir.dabei bin ich der schönste weit und breit ...


----------



## tommyh (4. Oktober 2005)

Blackout am 04.10.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den Tempel ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt die Alterung umzukehren. Der einzige Nachteil dadurch ist ja nur, das du ne Menge Kohle dafür raushauen musst.
> 
> Ehefrauen sind dafür da um dir Sachen zu schenken oder um mit dir zu schlafen
> 
> ...




das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt wie kann man mit der frau in die kiste?   


und tempel meinst du den wo man spenden kann wo davor das schwert im felsen steckt meinst du diesen tempel?


----------



## Blackout (4. Oktober 2005)

Genau der Tempel, ich war dort nachdem ich in der Arena gewonnen hatte und gerade 38 000 in Bar hatte.. naja hatte ja ne Quest wo es hiess ich solle im Tempel spenden und Kontakt zu dem Gott aufnehmen. Nachdem die 38000 alle im dem Spendenbecken lagen war ich plötzlich 5 Jahre jünger und hatte tief weisse Haare *g*


In die Ecke musst du die Ehefrau nicht drängen, aber so schenkt sie dir alle paar Minuten etwas 

Ansonsten dauert es etwas länger bis sie dir etwas schenkt, zum Thema Sex, naja es funktioniert ähnlich dem Reallife *fg*

Schenk deiner Frau was, mach ihr schöne Augen und Flirte mit ihr und irgendwann fragt sie dich ob du Sex mit ihr möchtest ^^

Da kannst du dann noch mit (Ja) (Nein) antworten


----------



## tommyh (4. Oktober 2005)

> Ansonsten dauert es etwas länger bis sie dir etwas schenkt, zum Thema Sex, naja es funktioniert ähnlich dem Reallife *fg*
> 
> Schenk deiner Frau was, mach ihr schöne Augen und Flirte mit ihr und irgendwann fragt sie dich ob du Sex mit ihr möchtest ^^
> 
> Da kannst du dann noch mit (Ja) (Nein) antworten



  

na toll die kommen im reallife schon so teuer jetzt auch noch im spiel omg....


----------



## redcrush (4. Oktober 2005)

Blackout am 04.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau der Tempel, ich war dort nachdem ich in der Arena ...


ja,aber wo ist der.die arena quest habe ich noch nicht.und mit dem jünger werden.geht das 2-mal?einmal kann ich ja bei skorms kapelle (oder so) opfer bringen und dann ja noch im tempel spenden


----------



## Blackout (5. Oktober 2005)

Das geht im Tempel so oft wie du willst, kostet dich nur Geld, umso mehr Geld du spendest umso jünger wirst du, aber ernsthaft, das geht nacher in die hunderttausende um noch jung zu bleiben ^^


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Oktober 2005)

Blackout am 05.10.2005 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht im Tempel so oft wie du willst, kostet dich nur Geld, umso mehr Geld du spendest umso jünger wirst du, aber ernsthaft, das geht nacher in die hunderttausende um noch jung zu bleiben ^^




Ist nicht ganz richtig ich habe das getestet es funst nur ein mal im avotempel,
ich hab mit art money viel geld eingebaut und selbst nach einer mio
wirst du nicht noch mal jünger.

Allerdings soll es wege geben das spiel als 18 jähriger zu beenden, hab ich irgenwo im netz gelesen.
hab aber leider vergessen wo.
einfach mal spieletipps fable in google eingeben und einen link nach dem andern folgen 

viel glück!


----------



## firewalker2k (9. Oktober 2005)

Hat es dann keine Nachteile, mit einem uralten Char zu sterben? Man stirbt nicht an Altersschwäche oder so? ^^


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Oktober 2005)

firewalker2k am 09.10.2005 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es dann keine Nachteile, mit einem uralten Char zu sterben? Man stirbt nicht an Altersschwäche oder so? ^^




 bei mir ist er nie alter als 65 geworden.
habe keine nachteile im kampf oder sonst was bemerkt, wenn man alt ist.
Sieht nur doof aus


----------



## redcrush (9. Oktober 2005)

Sephriroth am 09.10.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 09.10.2005 01:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin wieder 18


----------



## Berner (9. Oktober 2005)

redcrush am 09.10.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sephriroth am 09.10.2005 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie hastest gemacht, oder wie viel geld haste inverstiert??


----------



## redcrush (9. Oktober 2005)

Berner am 09.10.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 09.10.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich habe von einem 45-jährigen verjüngt (geht natürlich auch bei einem 65-jährigen,wird nur teurer).
ich habe eine eigenheit im spiel ausgenutzt,und zwar die des heldenspielstandes.im prinzip ist es 'ne art cheaten durch einen bug (oder ist es so gewollt?keine ahnung).na jedenfalls gibt es da die quest von maze,wo man den archäologen suchen und retten soll.leg einen weltspielstand ab,bevor du die quest beginnst (du dich also in den witchwood teleportierst).dort angekommen gehst du nicht zu den steinen die du für die quest ín der richtigen reihenfolge anschlagen musst,sondern gehst weiter direkt zum tempel.das habe ich gemacht,weil ich erst nicht wusste wie der name der demonentür lautet.(hab erst shit eingegeben,das wollte er wohl nicht hören und hetzte mir zwei...ähm...bolverines oder wie die heißen...diese art werwölfe auf mich).na jedenfalls habe ich dann im tempel gespendet.so um die 100000 goldstk (keine ahnung ob weniger auch funktionieren,warscheinlich wirst du dann nur weniger jahre jünger).da ich auch in jeder quest mehrmals speichere,also heldenspielstand,um meine exp und gold usw. zu behalten,falls ich die quest nochmal beginnen muss,habe ich das auch hier getan.und as ist der knackpkt.bei einemj heldenspielstand speicherst du alle eigenschaften items usw,nur nicht den questfortschritt.also speicherte er auch mein neues,jüngeres ich.nun habe ich mit der quest nochmal begonnen.ich war jünger und hatte immernoch eine verjüngung gut.habe also alles wiederholt und bin nun wieder frische 18.im tempel soll man auch den sentinel bekommen,der kostet aber mehr,sehr viel mehr.auf den verzichte ich aber,weil er zu schwer und langsam ist.also hat mich das ganze ein paar 100000 gold gekostet und siehe da...hab noch nicht ausprobiert ob man auch so jünger werden kann wenn ich mehrmals spende,aber ich meine irgendwo gelesen zuhaben,dass man eigenlich nicht mehr wie 20 jahre jünger werden kann.auf jedenfall bleibt der preis auf diese art für eine verjüngung recht "niedrig".das geld dafür habe ich auch schon wieder rein.im darkwood-lager kann man bei einem der händler,der geschenke verkauft recht gut geld machen.ich weis nicht warum er es tut,aber ich kaufe bei ihm alle geschenke billig,wenn er noch viele hat,z.b. gagat,rubine,falsche eheringe usw.,und verkaufe sie ihm dann gleich wieder für viel geld.so habe ich auch schon mit wenigen klicks in wenigen sec. 11000 gold gemacht.geht wohl erheblich schneller als beim kartenspiel...
achja,wenn du dann weiter skillst ,alterst du natürlich wieder...

wenn du viel geduld hast,rennst du jetzt kämpfend durch die welt und skillst alles auf max.dauert natürlich.dann beginnst du die besagte quest und verjüngst dich auf dein gewünschtes alter.so bist du max geskillt und nicht alt.


----------



## Berner (9. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die lange erklärung, ich bin aber über den quest schon lang drüber raus   
na egal, da findet sich bestimmt noch ein anderer weg!!


----------

